# prisoner of war camp 116 (mill lane)



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 21, 2012)

time for my 2nd report!
visited this site a couple of times, thought id upload the pics as its not a widley documented site.
dont know whether or not this should be added to the "live sites" part or not as half the place is used as an egg packing facility.
the site held german and italian prisoners who would be sent out to work in the community, eg on farms.
there is a good article on the site with a lot of info, a lot of which i didnt know until 10 mins ago! here is the link;
http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/Home/When-enemy-POWs-tilled-Harlows-land.htm


this monster is an old combine harvester made by massey harris. maybe used by the prisoners while working on farms? this is where the infamous mummified fox is located




mill lane 7 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




mill lane 1 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

a nice little bedford pick up



mill lane 4 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

looks like a stove used to sit here but the decoration was the main reason for the pic



mill lane 6 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




mill lane 5 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

bit more recent these cars



mill lane 2 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




mill lane 3 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Feb 21, 2012)

Good littl ereport though I think they would have used a Reaper Binder in the war pulled by a horse thather than a motorised harvester. . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaper-binder


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 21, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Good littl ereport though I think they would have used a Reaper Binder in the war pulled by a horse thather than a motorised harvester. . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaper-binder



Yea you're probably right! Wonder why it's there.. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 21, 2012)

Verry nice mate


----------



## highcannons (Feb 21, 2012)

I liked that, your pictures show the place very well thanks


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 21, 2012)

nice work chap


----------



## jonney (Feb 21, 2012)

nice work mate looks like a great place to mooch about thanks for posting


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 21, 2012)

jonney said:


> nice work mate looks like a great place to mooch about thanks for posting



Glad you enjoyed it fellow maiden fan!


----------



## nelly (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice stuff matey  looks like a good spolre


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice one, great shots!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very interesting site, nearly intact to?,great photos.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 22, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting site, nearly intact to?,great photos.



Most of the buildings are intact but completely stripped out!


----------



## caiman (Feb 24, 2012)

That site has been massively tidied up - it used to be completely overgrown. And in the last pic - if you looked the other way from the far end there's an excellent wall mural.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 24, 2012)

caiman said:


> That site has been massively tidied up - it used to be completely overgrown. And in the last pic - if you looked the other way from the far end there's an excellent wall mural.



I think I know the one you mean, we looked everywhere for it! Must be going blind!


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting place,well done.


----------

